# Best model ever



## CursedUNTILLDEATH (Apr 25, 2010)

What model do you think is the prettiest/coolest/most awesome model in the warhammer line from GW.
Mine-Azhag the slaughter...can you really not think he is awesome.


----------



## That in the Hat (Nov 5, 2009)

Personally I love the Bretonnian Green Knight model it may not be the biggest or most impressive model, but I love the detail and the simplicity of the look.


----------



## comrade (Jun 30, 2008)

Bretonnian Men at Arms.... they look so much cooler then those frilly empire guys.


----------



## murdock129 (Apr 3, 2008)

Chaos Dwarf Lammasu, Giants of Albion, Greasus Goldtooth, Yhetees, Tomb Scorpion, Necron Monolith, Imperial Guard Valkyrie, there's a lot of models I love


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Be'lakor. Coolest model GW has ever made period.


----------



## The Fallen (Jul 15, 2009)

For me it would have to be Cypher










Got him the day he came out :biggrin:


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 6, 2010)

Fallen I believe they want it Fantasy, but for me the best Fantasy Model is the HIgh Elf mounted on Dragon.


----------



## LiamDawson27 (Apr 25, 2010)

Kroq Gar on Grimloq


----------



## Skartooth (Jun 4, 2010)

Damm all the good choices are gone. I am gonna have to go with Warlord Queek Headtaker

Eat that :biggrin:

Skar


----------



## Durzod (Nov 24, 2009)

Oh, definitely the Blue Scribes,,,wait a minute, they don't have a mini for them. Sorry, my bad.

I guess I'd have to really vote for the oooolllldddd magician pulling a rabbit out of his hat.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Valten in his shiny gold armour swearing.


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

The Chaos Lord on Daemonic mount (The one with the hammer and the shield).


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

My favourite model is... probably Lokhir Fellheart, but I'd consider the Emperor Dragon. Or in fact any dragon, especially the High Elf one. Not only dragons, but I also like Hydras. I want a Hydra!

Midnight


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

don't have one, conversions always look better than striaght from the packet


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

The Wraithlord said:


> Be'lakor. Coolest model GW has ever made period.


Gets my vote too. I own 4 Be'lakors. 
1 is made as normal.
1 is made and slightly converted.
2 are un-made and still sealed.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

My favourite model of all time was a really old chaos marauder with twin mohicans and sword and dagger. More up to date it's either Morghur or the dwarf slayer engineer from the grudge thrower.
If you include limited or direct then the gobbo on giant spider is right up there.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> Valten in his shiny gold armour swearing.


have to agree, as an empire fan hes the mutts.

But for shear comedy value i also love the imperial halfling hotpot


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

I think for conversion opportunities the High Elf Dragon takes alot of the cake if not all

One of my favourite models bar the dragon would be the Wood Elf Waywatcher Lord and Chaos Lord on Juggernaught of Khorne


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Just for Dark Elves, Cold One Knights. Out of all of them though, Be'lakor, Sigvald and most mounted Chaos Lords look fantastic.


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

Sigvald and chaos lord on juggernaut.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Its really hard to think of my favourite, theres a tonne I really like, but for no. 1 spot tricky.

I'm going to say the High elf noble on a horse, the current one, as Its a lovely model and was a joy to paint.


----------



## Aktar09 (Apr 4, 2009)

the khorne chaos lord on juggernaut...so magnificent....so deadly...so CHAOS!


----------

